# 2020-07-08 - Nicholas Perry / Nikocado Avocado / OnlyFans can go fuck themselves



## Null (Jul 8, 2020)

To search engines:

Here are the affected URL(s):
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-23
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-29
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-47
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-50
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-54
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-61
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-67
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-85
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nikocado-avocado-nicholas-perry.38422/page-88


Separetely, ...

---

*Copyright Infringement Notice (1594217937.68855)*
To: legal@kiwifarms.net
From: DMCA Force <notice@dmcaforce.com>

Copyright Infringement Notification

Contact Information
Copyright Owner Name: OnlyFans

DMCA Agent:
Mark Bauman
611 K St
San Diego, CA 92101
Telephone: (619) 800-1510
Email: notice AT dmcaforce.com


The following works are the copyrighted property of OnlyFans:

https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.redditmedia.com%2F7e6nd2FD0_Fwd2SqqplJSvp2wywqORLY3dLM4OIveIg.jpg%3Fw%3D650%26s%3Ddbedb2658534b7003e03e3c20f1c079a&hash=1d9954c3393d201f9d2ec6f69c417d7c
https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fpbs.twimg.com%2Fmedia%2FDOfJ_BFVQAAzdf-.jpg&hash=ab68a4e4ed8eab4417f73cb4e56f8d27
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screen-shot-2020-05-27-at-01-01-24-png.1324090/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/vlcsnap-2020-06-08-18h56m17s068-png.1360884/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/uuhhhhh-m4v.1363203/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1578807071019-jpg.1309929/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1024x768_d02f1a2bed8750df5cb1ec26448c85dd-jpg.1363059/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/rirobhf3luehtdzj-mp4.1321767/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1585640250040-jpg.1248090/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1586421435465-png.1248098/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1585635651823-jpg.1248092/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1585635687195-jpg.1248091/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1589596747217-png.1297021/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/20200516_011311-jpg.1297684/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1587557675682-jpg.1248089/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1632x1224_f58d305e01ef09b1f85a29d4cb59faad-jpg.1363099/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1...c07b688a3a2b85161915dcb8c38edff1-jpg.1363118/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3635x2743_93e52e186370b77a3f299a660cc1af30-jpg.1363125/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1589596766062-png.1297023/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2178_34a35b3595e1fc5165761224b7687757-jpg.1363126/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3024x4032_89868694bdacfe4d514ac533613af2d1-jpg.1363123/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3088x2320_a4513afb551032bc0f3810c37acae6a1-jpg.1363135/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/2048x1536_3906ef907572ee4e9d3a9e98d15f8fcc-jpg.1363100/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/2448x3264_09c6d4b5b629e83e944a7891d77b46b9-jpg.1363105/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3024x3024_ea98e8e10ff44a216f1e4860529e09fd-jpg.1363121/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1629x2172_8e71c2853d3947fe90b3175103099cf3-jpg.1363098/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_7869c6f9fd05fa5a010c65fe598269e2-jpg.1363078/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_0df07d87ba14927cfaec006d110b471f-jpg.1363066/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_6a0faaffb9aef34f06057aaa2d7a55ea-jpg.1363070/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_c9bf957ec796c9ce9dcd0b0b62008aba-jpg.1363083/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_64c606c0d87603afac610a29e47ce458-jpg.1363074/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_98ce0373ce099affc715446ab33e3ed2-jpg.1363075/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/20200516_011327-jpg.1297683/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_51fcb4eb9b5df1fcbbfe168f9580fed8-jpg.1363072/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_64540e2a715277b392a7ff310faf2b8c-jpg.1363080/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/768x1024_e4ba1588c4731c3cf1dd27fd7514cc41-jpg.1363097/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_b87e05964d2522cc0e3030a71a1d58ce-jpg.1363082/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/720x1280_4a4e5bd5329b0eca20f883bbe45a711e-jpg.1363091/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/46392258-7b14429d-1155-4b72-80e5-03e63230e65f-jpeg.1363128/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_64eb6456def69d4766f8a7da107da84a-jpg.1363137/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3024x4032_69b796ac79c1b13fcd7f8555382a79ff-jpg.1363134/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2487_429ee52bad1a01c8841eb38d70519870-jpg.1363062/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_13edb295e6ed00c5b02dd7b5891a7919-jpg.1363071/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/640x852_df6754cae92fe99c5337492b52d3f5c8-jpg.1363089/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/960x1280_b00c4b89e3d9851baf7941e64b840133-jpg.1363104/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/ivyql-zv0iwuiifq-mp4.1305377/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/hulksmash-png.1311093/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/480x640_745dc5e4590ed64b5171dcfe8b2b08a9-jpg.1363129/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/750x981_c25e4aae214eca6becf45d8dcab71f6c-jpg.1363095/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/5e9e65101826630c206f5_720p-m4v.1378346/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/768x1024_53be346ac15dc0237e6d732488c79f2c-jpg.1363132/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/3840x2880_fb1667a8ff7d9524604e6435fe9d561d-jpg.1363138/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/640x852_6332046b44a6c4759b8aecffcd890e83-jpg.1363131/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/imdeletingthislater-webm.1309808/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/640x852_6c596ada5b2405cff566704cc1836e82-jpg.1363088/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/749x862_628ff19ad78ee727f13cd11b4fd1f116-jpg.1363094/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/5ea22409b89b1fc64b214_720p-m4v.1367822/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.358113/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/640x852_4e4b70f2a87c42d14669531710b48254-jpg.1363130/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.358114/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/640x852_1a0f7fac0d327fd8356227b687a1b7ad-jpg.1363085/
https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/video/1363/1363411-72cb2808fe02ce09cd8db10e438c7cf6.mp4
https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/video/1367/1367478-4e32985b579214c76717cbf136894f3e.mp4
https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/video/1305/1305049-6b18e11ba63e948a685e89886db0b4a5.mp4
https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/video/1309/1309480-9f3ea68a37c6bc649ae2283b329ae8d6.mp4
https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/video/1362/1362859-b3771b10d5344985647975f0645459d6.mp4


A representative list of these works is available at 
https://onlyfans.com/

I state UNDER PENALTY OF PERJURY that:

1.  OnlyFans is the owner of the works described above, and I am its agent authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed;

2.  I have a good faith belief that the use of the material in the manner complained of is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law; and

3.  This notification is accurate.


Nothing in this notification shall serve as a waiver of any rights or remedies of OnlyFans with respect to the alleged infringement, all of which are expressly reserved.

/sneed/    Mark A. Bauman, Authorized DMCA Agent

Dated this 8th day of July, 2020.

---

Hello,

According to the OnlyFans Terms of Service Section 1.7 "FIL [Fenix
International Limited] does not own User Content on OnlyFans". By filing
this DMCA, and claiming under penalty of perjury that you are the owner
of this content and are enabled to file DMCA takedown notices on its
behalf, you are claiming to possess this material beyond what is
understood in your own terms of service, and potentially demonstrating
your ownership for all User Content posted to OnlyFans.

I would like clarification of how FIL came to become the rights holder
for pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus, which he took himself. Did
OnlyFans buy the rights to pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus
specifically, or is FIL's terms of service non-representative of how the
business functions? If this is a mistake on your part, I would like a
reply in writing via email stating that this DMCA is in error and that
it is retracted.

Regarding the claim, on the assumption FIL owns these photos of Nicholas
Perry's anus, they are being used fairly. In the context of the Kiwi
Farms and the 107 page forum thread about Nicholas Perry, it is
necessarily to include these photos to understand his sharp decline as
both a YouTube content creator and as a person. The context of the
republication in full does matter, see Hughes v. Benjamin.

For servicing, send mail to:

Joshua Moon
913 Beal Pkwy NW
Suite A-1017
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32547

I swear under penalty of perjury that I have a good faith reason to
believe that a) "OnlyFans" is not the owner of these alleged works, and
b) the alleged works are used fairly.

Kind regards,
Joshua Moon


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 8, 2020)

He should stick to what he knows, Eating and Gay sex.


----------



## Baguette Child (Jul 8, 2020)

I feel bad for any legitimate lawyer whose lengthy college career has potentially led them to handling a lawsuit about pictures of a grown man's anus on the internet.


----------



## SenutiSolidus (Jul 8, 2020)

I like how you cited Sargon as your legal source. as much as a faggot as he became he really did us a solid winning that case.


----------



## Grumpy_Mushroom (Jul 8, 2020)

What kind of depraved moron would actually pay money for an OnlyFans of this fat retard?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 8, 2020)

Imagine explaining this to the lawyers. 

"This guy keeps uploading pictures of my anus illegally on his website! I'm losing money!"


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Jul 8, 2020)

Have I told you lately that I love you, Jersh?

Love this storyline for Nick. This and openly shitting himself on Youtube numerous times, and showing said shit, numerous times. This is the content we deserve in 2020.


----------



## 变性黑鬼 (Jul 8, 2020)

I am the real owner of Nicholas Perry's anus. You will be hearing from me soon.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jul 8, 2020)

I feel like the easy solution here would be to not post pics of your asshole if you're going to be that upset over it being shared on the Internet.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 8, 2020)

...i should have waited until after finishing my dinner before opening any links...


----------



## Slav Power (Jul 8, 2020)

I really like how you take your time to insert line breaks in the e-mail so that it doesn't stretch out through the whole horizontal space of the screen.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 8, 2020)

He should be paying people for those photos, compensation for psychological scarring.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 8, 2020)

If I had to send a DMCA consisting of individual pictures of some fat retards anus, I'd neck myself. I don't know how these people do it.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Jul 8, 2020)

I for one would be happy if Nikocado's anus pictures suddenly disappeared from the internet. No person should be exposed to that horror.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks, Null. Right when I was eating Pringles too.


----------



## White Devil (Jul 8, 2020)

People actually pay to see this guys Eye of Sauron?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 8, 2020)

SenutiSolidus said:


> I like how you cited Sargon as your legal source. as much as a faggot as he became he really did us a solid winning that case.



Its not technically precedential as its a district level ruling, but it still good to be able to cite it so if another judge does handle this case he can see how a colleague of his handled a similar matter.


----------



## Slav Power (Jul 8, 2020)

White Devil said:


> People actually pay to see this guys Eye of Sauron?


Someone had to pay Nicholas to post those on the Farms, keep that in mind.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Jul 8, 2020)

> The context of the
> republication in full does matter, see Hughes v. Benjamin.



Ha, and metokur said that Sargons political ambitions were _Stupid!_ See, he is _saving the west!_
Who is laughing now, _Jim???_


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Jul 8, 2020)

Slav Power said:


> Someone had to pay Nicholas to post those on the Farms, keep that in mind.


He is the Kiwi Farms special Jesus that died for our sins ^^ !


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jul 8, 2020)

Kind regards!

Your ugly ass is here forever (still).


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Jul 8, 2020)

SenutiSolidus said:


> I like how you cited Sargon as your legal source. as much as a faggot as he became he really did us a solid winning that case.





Fascist Ferret said:


> Ha, and metokur said that Sargons political ambitions were _Stupid!_ See, he is _saving the west!_
> Who is laughing now, _Jim???_


>Sargon's self-immolation was useful to someone 
>in a context different from laughing at him

2020 keeps on giving.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 8, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> I feel bad for any legitimate lawyer whose lengthy college career has potentially led them to handling a lawsuit about pictures of a grown man's anus on the internet.


if i was paid a triple digit hourly rate, i'd be more than fine handling literal asshole lawsuits all day long


----------



## Mandaark (Jul 8, 2020)

> it is
> necessarily to include these photos to understand his sharp decline as
> both a YouTube content creator and as a person.



I will say, nothing speaks to your character quite like selling photos of your blown out anus and videos of your husband slurping at it like it's a bowl of soup.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 8, 2020)

>tfw your anus will never be as beautiful as Trent's


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Jul 8, 2020)

Spoiler: anus go brrrrrr


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 8, 2020)

BerriesArnold said:


> Thanks, Null. Right when I was eating Pringles too.



No one forced you to look at his butt hole.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 8, 2020)

1) Josh I love you

2) I really don’t want a lawsuit but I do want to know exactly what is the monetary value of Nicholas Perry’s Anus.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jul 8, 2020)

Amaranth said:


> He should stick to what he knows, Eating and Gay sex.


And crying, you forgot crying.


----------



## Pinecandle (Jul 8, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Imagine explaining this to the lawyers.
> 
> "This guy keeps uploading pictures of my anus illegally on his website! I'm losing money!"


fucking kek. how does anyone see that diseased taco bell ass and say "yeah, i wanna fuck that"?


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 8, 2020)

SenutiSolidus said:


> I like how you cited Sargon as your legal source. as much as a faggot as he became he really did us a solid winning that case.





Fascist Ferret said:


> Ha, and metokur said that Sargons political ambitions were _Stupid!_ See, he is _saving the west!_
> Who is laughing now, _Jim???_


KISS THE RING, JEWSH


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jul 8, 2020)

You should have written "wornout anus". But other than that I would have never thought that someone would make a copyright claim on Nick's rectal blowhole. In moments like this I regret that I forgot to buy copious amounts of booze.... Well, maybe Drano will do.


----------



## sperginity (Jul 8, 2020)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> No one forced you to look at his butt hole.


you don't know that


----------



## Reverend (Jul 8, 2020)

I should have never checked out those links. They make goatse look Tight.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jul 8, 2020)

The horrifying asshole pics aren't even the worst part of this for me, it's that both him and the other guy look like speds and they're making porn


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 8, 2020)

if nik's anus takes down KF then i'm becoming a terrorist


----------



## Fetid Queef (Jul 8, 2020)

Is he going to DCMA the lord of the rings and the Eye of Sauron because those two things look horrifically similar.

Stick to licking the fermenting ass particles located in your husband's lard rolls and posting videos of you smearing fake shit on your chair., Nick.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jul 8, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> If I had to send a DMCA consisting of individual pictures of some fat retards anus, I'd neck myself. I don't know how these people do it.


Well... *MONEY*


----------



## the khat quaffer (Jul 8, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> if i was paid a triple digit hourly rate, i'd be more than fine handling literal asshole lawsuits all day long



More than actual proctologists. 

Fuck med school after all.


----------



## nohull (Jul 8, 2020)

It's hilarious seeing this explained in a legalese tone, you made my day Josh.
Who would have guessed trying to abuse copyright law to unfairly take down some anus pictures would be this funny.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 8, 2020)

I would have rather seen ISIS decapitations. There isn't enough bleach and tequila in existence to burn those mental images out of my head.


----------



## timewave0 (Jul 8, 2020)

I wonder if those guys over at DARPA who invented the internet with Al Gore knew that one day their invention would lead to cease and desist letters being sent over pictures of a man’s abused asshole. G-D bless the internet dot com


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Jul 8, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


>


Oh boy, a new random.txt submission


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 8, 2020)

TransNig said:


> I am the real owner of Nicholas Perry's anus. You will be hearing from me soon.


Nice try, but I'm pretty sure that anus is communal property.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 8, 2020)

You should have just flat-out asked if they owned his ass.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 8, 2020)

> In the context of the Kiwi Farms and the 107 page forum thread about Nicholas Perry, it is necessarily to include these photos to understand his sharp decline as both a YouTube content creator and as a person.



These emails never disappoint.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 8, 2020)

> it is
> necessarily to include these photos to understand his sharp decline as
> both a YouTube content creator and as a person.



Reminds me of Kylie Minogue successfully suing Kylie Jenner with "second rate television personality"


----------



## verygayFrogs (Jul 8, 2020)

Seeing the context of him DMCA’ing his ass on the front page was not what I wanted to wake up to


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2020)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> I really don’t want a lawsuit but I do want to know exactly what is the monetary value of Nicholas Perry’s Anus.


A large pizza and a box of kleenex.


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 8, 2020)

> I would like clarification of how FIL came to become the rights holder
> for pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus, which he took himself. Did
> OnlyFans buy the rights to pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus
> specifically, or is FIL's terms of service non-representative of how the
> business functions?





> Regarding the claim, on the assumption FIL owns these photos of Nicholas
> Perry's anus, they are being used fairly. In the context of the Kiwi
> Farms and the 107 page forum thread about Nicholas Perry, it is
> necessarily to include these photos to understand his sharp decline as
> ...


If this Internet shit doesn’t work out, you should be a paralegal. Your response is as funny as it is professional.


----------



## Stasi (Jul 8, 2020)

With his blownout asshole looking like that do you guys think he shits out flat pancake turds?


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 8, 2020)

This makes four copyright claims by my count, one from a brand manager and three from lawyers (Cam Model Protection having sent two separate takedowns).  How is Nicholas going about this?  Is he just firing each lawyer who doesn’t get the images taken down instantly and moving onto the next cheapest DMCA mill in the google results?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 8, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> This makes four copyright claims by my count, one from a brand manager and three from lawyers (Cam Model Protection having sent two separate takedowns).  How is Nicholas going about this?  Is he just firing each lawyer who doesn’t get the images taken down instantly and moving onto the next cheapest DMCA mill in the google results?


Possibly, or it's the same scam lawyer faking being multiple people.


----------



## Hitman One (Jul 8, 2020)

> Did OnlyFans buy the rights to pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus?


This question is the 21st century encapsulated.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Jul 8, 2020)

LOL everybody should change their profilepic to the picture of  *Nikocado Avocado's wornout anus just for shits & giggles ^^ !*


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

I hope Null sought legal counsel from @Shiversblood regarding fair use of Nikocado's anus.


----------



## AnaV (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Jul 8, 2020)

I never have had an interest in Nickado Avocado, not even the passing memes about him, because he's just dumb as hell. This is just a whole other level of shit, straight from the land of cuckfuck. If it wasn't for these DMCA's I would have never had to see his hairy asshole, which looks just like his pig face. 


Good job posting bootyhole pics online, they will be on the Internet 5ever.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jul 8, 2020)

Anyone else actually look at the DMCAForce website? The engrish is good for a few laughs.

They're totally a fly-by-night organization milking rubes for their shekels.

Edit:

DMCAForce
3590 5th Ave. San Diego CA
Owner/Operator: Mark A. Bauman

Linkedin Page of the "owner":
http://archive.md/mDr0R


			https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-bauman-9862865
		

(In the description of DMCAForce, states he has the MOST successful DMCA requests to google in the world, and explains that he has had THREE of them.)

Allegations of spreading Malware via ads:


			http://archive.vn/sqrJW
		









						Complaint Report
					

Complaints – Fraud – RipOffs – Scams




					complaintreport.net
				






			http://archive.vn/fKgkT
		



			https://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/traffichauscom-mediarepscom/san-diego-california-92103/traffichauscom-mediarepscom-traffichaus-mediareps-llc-defraud-our-company-of-adver-1381623
		


"Business solution" to content piracy is to blackmail torrent/streaming sites to purchase his ads under threat of DMCA lawsuits to shut down those sites.








						‘Pirate Sites and Copyright Holders Can Both Profit From Advertising’…
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 19:55:52 UTC




					archive.vn
				








						‘Pirate Sites and Copyright Holders Can Both Profit From Advertising’ | TechDoctorUK
					






					www.techdoctoruk.com
				




Seminar on creating a feedback loop to "increase" ad revenue








						Mark Bauman - Affiliate Summit - Affiliate Summit is the premiere aff…
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 19:59:55 UTC




					archive.vn
				





			https://www.affiliatesummit.com/speakers/matt-bauman
		


FaceChex Identity Theft "prevention" service








						FaceChex – Identity theft protection - Kickstarter launch
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 20:09:16 UTC




					archive.vn
				





			https://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/10/prweb14817633.htm
		


Failed FaceChex Kickstarter








						Facechex - Protect your images and identity from piracy by Mark Bauma…
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 20:14:13 UTC




					archive.vn
				





			https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/777703562/facechex-protect-your-images-and-identity-from-pir
		


Corporate History and ownership of "NaughtyApp" trademark








						Mark Bauman - President for Mab Industries Corporation
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 20:22:23 UTC




					archive.vn
				





			https://www.corporationwiki.com/California/San-Diego/mark-a-bauman/44719357.aspx
		


Registered Democrat








						Mark Bauman (A), 38 - San Diego, CA Has Court or Arrest Records at My…
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 20:33:24 UTC




					archive.vn
				





			https://www.mylife.com/mark-bauman/e40570984500
		


Article published by Forbes regarding Russian meddling in 2016 election using stolen profile images








						Council Post: Five Safety Tips To Avoid Online Identity Theft
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 20:39:08 UTC




					archive.vn
				





			https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesagencycouncil/2017/12/11/five-safety-tips-to-avoid-online-identity-theft/#a2bf3dc126f1
		


Evidence of criminal record








						Searching for Mark Bauman in California - Intelius
					

archived 8 Jul 2020 20:46:14 UTC




					archive.vn
				








						Searching for Mark Bauman in California - Intelius
					






					www.intelius.com
				



There's more, but it's pretty bland. Check out the list of websites he sells ads for, though:


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Jul 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Nicholas Perry's anus






Spoiler: Nicholas Perry's anus






Spoiler: Nicholas Perry's anus






Spoiler: Nicholas Perry's anus






Spoiler: Nicholas Perry's anus


----------



## Troonos (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm currently on a detox from gaming and degeneracy, so I'm going to pass on clicking any of those links. I can only imagine the existential horror.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 8, 2020)

Troonos said:


> I'm currently on a detox from gaming and degeneracy, so I'm going to pass on clicking any of those links. I can only imagine the existential horror.


It's rough. You're mot missing much. Both his dick and ass hole look like one of those jelly shaker toys.


----------



## Mandaark (Jul 8, 2020)

It looks like a hairy, pursed neckbeard mouth if you turn your head sidewayd


----------



## HomerSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

Not gonna click the links, I get enough degeneracy from the onision thread, but in my head, it isn't automated and this lawyer has to go through and look at the pictures and verify they are in fact the ones uploaded to onlyfans. Only to be told that they are wrong and that degree they hold is useless in front of the farms.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Possibly, or it's the same scam lawyer faking being multiple people.



Are we sure this isn't that Turkish necrophile pedophile incel bestialist again?


----------



## judge claude frollo (Jul 8, 2020)

ever since I saw his asshole for the first time, I can't get the dark brown juicehole out of my brain. Why is it so long? why is it vertically aligned? are we really at a loss if it gets taken down by the internet police....? help me


----------



## Troonos (Jul 8, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> It's rough. You're mot missing much. Both his dick and ass hole look like one of those jelly shaker toys.
> 
> View attachment 1435778



Oh God, those were one of the worst parts of the 90s. Now I'm definitely glad I passed.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 8, 2020)

Troonos said:


> Oh God, those were one of the worst parts of the 90s. Now I'm definitely glad I passed.


If they were sickly flesh coloured and had some barbershop floor trimmings glued to it, it'd be a dead ringer for both his dick and nigh on axe-wound of a turdcutter. You aren't missing out on much.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Jul 8, 2020)

BadTakeCrucifier said:


> I never have had an interest in Nickado Avocado, not even the passing memes about him, because he's just dumb as hell. This is just a whole other level of shit, straight from the land of cuckfuck. If it wasn't for these DMCA's I would have never had to see his hairy asshole, which looks just like his pig face.
> 
> 
> Good job posting bootyhole pics online, they will be on the Internet 5ever.



I almost suspect this was by design to stir up drama and attention. He knows what his audience really wants.



PhoBingas said:


> It's rough. You're mot missing much. Both his dick and ass hole look like one of those jelly shaker toys.
> 
> View attachment 1435778



Would be more accurate if they were punctured, but yeah.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Jul 8, 2020)

BerriesArnold said:


> Thanks, Null. Right when I was eating Pringles too.


I bet Nick could fit that pringles container in his blown out asshole


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 8, 2020)

I was having one of those days where every little thing goes wrong and this gave me a good laugh.

Thank you Josh, you're the best.


----------



## Water-T (Jul 8, 2020)

TransNig said:


> I am the real owner of Nicholas Perry's anus. You will be hearing from me soon.



I AM Nick Perry's anus. My lawyers will be in touch.


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jul 8, 2020)

Alternatively, if he’s hurting for the money this badly, he can partner with Shane Dawson and create a fat faggot singularity strong enough to make a hadron collider look like a toilet paper tube.


----------



## Spedestrian (Jul 8, 2020)

I'd just like to point out that one of the pictures OnlyFans is claiming to own is an image of Ricardo López, a.k.a. the Björk stalker:



			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.358114/
		


So not only did they file an objectively fraudulent DMCA request, they insulted their client by mistaking him for an obese lunatic. Well, a _different_ obese lunatic.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 8, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> I'd just like to point out that one of the pictures OnlyFans is claiming to own is an image of Ricardo López, a.k.a. the Björk stalker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, after going through a bunch of degenerate pictures for hours on end, all of these obese lunatics just kind of look the same. Also, you have a strong stomach to go through all of those pictures just to pick that one out.


----------



## MissDrama (Jul 8, 2020)

You can send an official DMCA counter-notice too


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 8, 2020)

Imagine getting your asshole blown out so bad it becomes vertical and thinking people wanna pay to see that trunk butt.


----------



## Afinepickle (Jul 8, 2020)

Whelp! I have no one to blame but myself for getting curious as to what this is all about and checking out the Nikocado thread. Gonna go wash my eyes out now.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> I'd just like to point out that one of the pictures OnlyFans is claiming to own is an image of Ricardo López, a.k.a. the Björk stalker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And an image clearly timestamped 1996 at that.  This incompetent crook is blind as well as stupid as well as a liar.  He swore under penalty of perjury his client owned that image.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jul 8, 2020)

He's making an ass of himself.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 8, 2020)

Afinepickle said:


> Whelp! I have no one to blame but myself for getting curious as to what this is all about and checking out the Nikocado thread. Gonna go wash my eyes out now.


I've been trying for about six hours. Clorox didn't do it. I'm ordering some industrial solvent. I'll PM you the buy it now link if it works.


----------



## gh0stzero (Jul 8, 2020)

"Dear Null 

Could you please not pursue the act of perjury I just committed? I would like to propose an out of court settlement to the sum of 3 feet pics and several dickpix of your choosing."


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't know why I looked at the butthole but I did


----------



## Situbu (Jul 8, 2020)

MissDrama said:


> You can send an official DMCA counter-notice too



In which case; Glorious Leader should reply to this with a nice close up of his own anus. 

In the UK - exposing ones anus in a display of contempt is known as...

*moon*ing.

I think you know what you must do Null- show Nick's legal eagles _your_ bum-bum & demand payment; an eye for an eye & all that.


----------



## Null (Jul 8, 2020)

MissDrama said:


> You can send an official DMCA counter-notice too


That is what this is. Counter-notices are not a specific form. I said he's wrong, told him why, gave him my address and swore under penalty of perjury.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 8, 2020)

Couldn't you let them have just this one Null? That anus has scarred me for life and I'm considering legal action against the KiwiFarms. These anus-based atrocities can only be settled in a court of law.


----------



## 7proxy (Jul 8, 2020)

Isn't there an argument that even if the pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus are essential to the discussion, they don't have to be in UltraHD 4K? A reasonably-sized thumbnail of Nicholas Perry's anus would be enough for that purpose.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jul 8, 2020)

Situbu said:


> *moon*ing



Ah yes! Mooning. It is where one pulls down their pants and expose their anus; it's an old tradition that started back in 1850 when the all the tea in Swansea was depleted and Heroin was not readily available by then.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 8, 2020)

Good luck with that one, Nick. More competent people than yourself have tried to have their shit taken down and failed.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

we're really arguing copyright over some ones anus.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

7proxy said:


> Isn't there an argument that even if the pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus are essential to the discussion, they don't have to be in UltraHD 4K? A reasonably-sized thumbnail of Nicholas Perry's anus would be enough for that purpose.


If I can't look into the Eye of Sauron in all of its hideous glory, then what's the point?


----------



## Situbu (Jul 8, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> we're really arguing copyright over some ones anus.



Nope, we're arguing _with _an anus over copyright of his hoop.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 8, 2020)

the sister fister said:


> ever since I saw his asshole for the first time, I can't get the dark brown juicehole out of my brain. Why is it so long? why is it vertically aligned? are we really at a loss if it gets taken down by the internet police....? help me



Simple. He takes so much dick into his anus on a daily basis, and then passes such massive stools on a daily basis due to what he eats, that the only possible response for his poor abused sphincter is to rupture at the top and bottom, leaving the middle of the rectal passage to take up the strain of further penis in anus activity. 

in brevity: he's taken so much dick in the ass his rectum has deformed like a blown out tire 's 0-ring.


----------



## Eris! (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a 10" thick af dildo i use regularly and my asshole isnt that wrecked what the fuck is he up to


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 8, 2020)

I've seen many unpleasant things in my time, and Nick's HPV distended anus sure is one of them.


----------



## Situbu (Jul 8, 2020)

Erischan said:


> I have a 10" thick af dildo i use regularly and my asshole isnt that wrecked what the fuck is he up to



It is not wise to openly speculate. I will say this though - take note of chubby hubby's upper arms.  10" thick af is nothing to Nick.


----------



## Eris! (Jul 8, 2020)

Situbu said:


> It is not wise to openly speculate. I will say this though - take note of chubby hubby's upper arms.  10" thick af is nothing to Nick.



fuckers should be sellin dick pics then


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jul 8, 2020)

I clicked a random attachment not knowing who this guy is or what this was about and I regretted it... and I'm the guy who is hosting a thread about a woman that eats her own shit and rubs it all over her.


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't post pictures of your oblong brown anus if you don't want autists making fun of you for it. Why is this such a hard concept to grasp?


----------



## AnnLurker (Jul 9, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> Ha, and metokur said that Sargons political ambitions were _Stupid!_ See, he is _saving the west!_
> Who is laughing now, _Jim???_


I love that part the most.  Two lolcows public spat becoming a useful legal case to help free speech. God speed you Goobergrape Sped.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 9, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> It's rough. You're mot missing much. Both his dick and ass hole look like one of those jelly shaker toys.
> 
> View attachment 1435778



Don't you _ever _equate "jelly" with this fat bloated faggot.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 9, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> Simple. He takes so much dick into his anus on a daily basis, and then passes such massive stools on a daily basis due to what he eats, that the only possible response for his poor abused sphincter is to rupture at the top and bottom, leaving the middle of the rectal passage to take up the strain of further penis in anus activity.
> 
> in brevity: he's taken so much dick in the ass his rectum has deformed like a blown out tire 's 0-ring.


I thought the coinslot anus was the result of genetics and being fat. Normally, damaged and prolapsed anuses look more like keyholes. In fact, Nick's anus stretching out like that may be a _good _ thing.


----------



## SuBunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Feel like these pics are what I would see on rotten.com back in the day


----------



## shitpuppy (Jul 9, 2020)

I clicked a random attachment and it was the dick burrito one. Kill me.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 9, 2020)

What a big hulabaloo regarding man ass. And yet famous Marvel artist Robbi Rodriguez just lets his float about on the interwebs for free! Hate trumps shame~ <3


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 9, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> I'd just like to point out that one of the pictures OnlyFans is claiming to own is an image of Ricardo López, a.k.a. the Björk stalker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another thing to add is that the very first image they mention to be ''property of OnlyFans'' is clearly a screenshot of his Youtube feed. 

So either OnlyFans not only owns his yt page, but also thinks that screenshotting a public page like that is against Fair Use; or whoever's in charge of doing the DMCA'ing is an incompetent grifter.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 9, 2020)

Why did i look through the links

On the plus side, I nearly died laughing at the "AAUUOOOOH" video. Was not expecting that


----------



## Happy Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

> I would like clarification of how FIL came to become the rights holder
> for pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus, which he took himself. Did
> OnlyFans buy the rights to pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus
> specifically, or is FIL's terms of service non-representative of how the
> ...


I too eagerly await this explanation


----------



## Dumbchan (Jul 9, 2020)

"GET MY ANUS OFF YOUR SITE!"

no.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jul 9, 2020)

shitpuppy said:


> I clicked a random attachment and it was the dick burrito one. Kill me.



i did the same thing and got a full-sized anus pic. jokes on me.


----------



## chantalisfat (Jul 9, 2020)

These were linked amidst the others. Does he think these photos are Nick?


----------



## Null (Jul 9, 2020)

7proxy said:


> Isn't there an argument that even if the pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus are essential to the discussion, they don't have to be in UltraHD 4K? A reasonably-sized thumbnail of Nicholas Perry's anus would be enough for that purpose.


That would be their argument, yes, but they'd have to convince the judge that by posting the images in the forum, we deprive him of a reserved market. Do people interested in Nicholas Perry's anus go to the Kiwi Farms instead of patronizing him on OnlyFans? I don't think so, no.


----------



## A_right_horrorshow (Jul 9, 2020)

"My onlyfans numbers are abysmal. Could it possibly be because no-one on earth is interested in the repugnant sight of my unappealing, blown out arsehole, hypothetical penis and hideously rippling gunt. . .no. . .no. Its all the farms fault"


----------



## Margo Martindale (Jul 9, 2020)

His hairy ass is gross and I would not have sex with him


----------



## JoJo's Bizarre Abortion (Jul 9, 2020)

chantalisfat said:


> These were linked amidst the others. Does he think these photos are Nick?
> 
> View attachment 1437597
> View attachment 1437598


Oh my god, Now that I'm seeing it. Nick really does look like the Bjork stalker guy.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 9, 2020)

>Onlyfans
I know the term "manwhore" exists, but what kind of faggot do you have to be to use the same services thots use?


----------



## Barley (Jul 9, 2020)

I was going to bring popcorn for the occasion but this will do.


----------



## JoJo's Bizarre Abortion (Jul 9, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Onlyfans
> I know the term "manwhore" exists, but what kind of faggot do you have to be to use the same services thots use?


Simple, he is the final boss of manwhores.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 9, 2020)

Every single time a photo of Nicholas Perry's asshole is viewed on Kiwifarms, Nicholas Perry loses a customer who would otherwise pay money to view a photo of his asshole.


----------



## BOONES (Jul 9, 2020)

Only on Kiwifarms.


----------



## H&K G11 (Jul 9, 2020)

DanteOblong said:


> I was going to bring popcorn for the occasion but this will do.
> View attachment 1437941


Imagine one of these but of Nicks anus.


----------



## I don't like jews (Jul 9, 2020)

litigious obese queer


----------



## din365 (Jul 10, 2020)

A_right_horrorshow said:


> "My onlyfans numbers are abysmal. Could it possibly be because no-one on earth is interested in the repugnant sight of my unappealing, blown out arsehole, hypothetical penis and hideously rippling gunt. . .no. . .no. Its all the farms fault"


Imagibe trying to say that onlyfans literally owns his ass just for the internet not to see pictures of his loose wizard sleeve of an ass hole. it looks like somebody fisted an arbys sandwich


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Jul 10, 2020)

H&K G11 said:


> Imagine one of these but of Nicks anus.


It will exceed everyone's daily calories. Gotta look out for my fellow Farmers.


----------



## Barley (Jul 10, 2020)

H&K G11 said:


> Imagine one of these but of Nicks anus.


Imagine the taste.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Jul 10, 2020)

H&K G11 said:


> Imagine one of these but of Nicks anus.





DanteOblong said:


> Imagine the taste.



No, I don’t think I will


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 10, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> we're really arguing copyright over some ones anus.


Hold on a minute, Norman Rockwell is getting his easel from the car.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 10, 2020)

All I can think of is this:


----------



## Kinoplex Robert (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe he'll actually clean his gritty asshole this time before taking pictures to submit to the court as evidence.


----------



## A_right_horrorshow (Jul 10, 2020)

din365 said:


> Imagibe trying to say that onlyfans literally owns his ass just for the internet not to see pictures of his loose wizard sleeve of an ass hole. it looks like somebody fisted an arbys sandwich



Well there's my new avatar


----------



## Dont Mind Me (Jul 10, 2020)

H&K G11 said:


> Imagine one of these but of Nicks anus.


I mean, idk about you but I've never wanted to eat 10,000 Calories worth of chocolate


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 10, 2020)

Is his anus really that important to sue over?


----------



## Tathagata (Jul 10, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> Is his anus really that important to sue over?



His hole is his most redeeming quality.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Jul 11, 2020)

H&K G11 said:


> Imagine one of these but of Nicks anus.


It would cost 3 times as much since its 3 times the size.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 12, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I don't know why I looked at the butthole but I did


Random.txt please

e: also I wish this would go to court just so Null could show up and be like, “Your Honour, that could be _anyone’s_ anus. Can he even prove it’s his?”

And then Nick has to pull down his trousers for the judge, jury, bailiff and stenographer to get a good identifying look.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 12, 2020)

This case could result in the ruling that his anus is now in the public domain, which would be devastating to his business model of anus picture monetization. 

In fact, the whole anus picture monetization industry, worth an estimated $375 million a year, could be wiped out. If you own stock in anus monetization based businesses, I'd sell now. The scarcity in anus pictures was always artificial and their value will quickly tend to zero now that has been exposed, along with the anus pictures.


----------



## A Owl (Jul 12, 2020)

Dont Mind Me said:


> I mean, idk about you but I've never wanted to eat 10,000 Calories worth of chocolate



It's more of a ...



Well, that's ruined Christmas. 5 months to forget that image.


----------



## federalthreat (Jul 12, 2020)

Are you sure this isn't just one big Arby's ad?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 12, 2020)

miraclewhip said:


> Are you sure this isn't just one big Arby's ad?



I think it's an ad for Terry's Chocolate Orange.


----------



## Toilet Grenade (Jul 12, 2020)

Nikocado makes 1 man 1 jar seem like something a therapist would use to calm someone down.


----------



## Luggers (Jul 12, 2020)

Toilet Grenade said:


> Nikocado makes 1 man 1 jar seem like something a therapist would use to calm someone down.


It really is quite jarring isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 12, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> Simple. He takes so much dick into his anus on a daily basis, and then passes such massive stools on a daily basis due to what he eats, that the only possible response for his poor abused sphincter is to rupture at the top and bottom, leaving the middle of the rectal passage to take up the strain of further penis in anus activity.
> 
> in brevity: he's taken so much dick in the ass his rectum has deformed like a blown out tire 's 0-ring.


 That's what I was thinking, it's basically the butthole version of "throwing a hotdog down a hallway."


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

really his anus isn't copyright worthy it looks like an anus I've seen out of a medical text book.


----------



## Sgt. Pinback (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> really his anus isn't copyright worthy it looks like an anus I've seen out of a medical text book.


What 'medical textbooks' have you been reading?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

Sgt. Pinback said:


> What 'medical textbooks' have you been reading?


one showed a pre prolasped anus.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 13, 2020)

Null's juridical knowledge is like bullying the tard until he flips out and throws a couch. I fear for whoever may end up the receiving party of that many 'anuses' in an otherwise formal letter.


----------



## Shibaru (Jul 13, 2020)

first he shaves his hair all over a tabletop grill with eggs and ramen on it, then he cries over KFC and now he's filing a DMCA over his wide open anus?

truly shows how mukbanging on youtube can ruin a man.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 14, 2020)

JoJo's Bizarre Abortion said:


> Simple, he is the final boss of manwhores.


Have you forgotten a man named Trent?


----------



## Melkor (Jul 14, 2020)

Fucking lol
Kinda feel bad that this dude got hired to take part in a wild goose chase, but what can you do?


----------



## HarveyMC (Jul 15, 2020)

DanteOblong said:


> Imagine the taste.



I’m already drinking low quality black coffee rn I don’t need that image


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 15, 2020)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Have you forgotten a man named Trent?


can anyone explain to me why trents anus is a thing?


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 15, 2020)

Always love this shit. "Are you the owner of pictures of Nicholas Perry's anus, which he took himself?"


----------



## Cowboy Christ (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm picturing him actually pulling down his pants and showing, with a printed picture next to him, his lawyer or whatever that it is the same asshole and that it is in fact attached to him.


----------



## Local Fed (Jul 16, 2020)

A Owl said:


> It's more of a ...
> 
> View attachment 1443239
> 
> Well, that's ruined Christmas. 5 months to forget that image.


Oh you cunt. Don't ruin these for me. God damn you.


----------



## A Owl (Jul 16, 2020)

Local Fed said:


> Oh you cunt. Don't ruin these for me. God damn you.


A problem shared is a problem... split into many segments. Sorry my dude.


----------



## JoJo's Bizarre Abortion (Jul 16, 2020)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Have you forgotten a man named Trent?


I'm going to ask this, and sound like a retard while saying it. Who the fuck is Trent?


----------



## ethical (Jul 16, 2020)

nicholas' asshole is a total mystery to me. i take some pretty big dicks on a regular basis and mine still retains its overall shape. his looks like a literal vagina, and orlin's dick is probably the smallest portion nik's shoved inside himself in years


----------



## KillDeer (Jul 16, 2020)

ethical said:


> nicholas' asshole is a total mystery to me. i take some pretty big dicks on a regular basis and mine still retains its overall shape. his looks like a literal vagina, and orlin's dick is probably the smallest portion nik's shoved inside himself in years



Your mistake is thinking his anus was damaged from something going in and not things going out.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 16, 2020)

All I can say, is if you are not aware of a man named Trent and the good works that he and his generously offered anus have done in this lifetime, up to and including preventing nuclear holocaust, you have a hella-lot of searching the forums ahead of you.

And shame on you.


----------



## ethical (Jul 16, 2020)

KillDeer said:


> Your mistake is thinking his anus was damaged from something going in and not things going out.
> 
> View attachment 1452888
> 
> ...



I guess I have no godly idea what his movements are like because never in my life have I consumed these foods at these quantities. Fucking horrifying.



The Un-Clit said:


> All I can say, is if you are not aware of a man named Trent and the good works that he and his generously offered anus have done in this lifetime, up to and including preventing nuclear holocaust, you have a hella-lot of searching the forums ahead of you.
> 
> And shame on you.



I fondly remember Sir Goatse. He had to put in serious, conscious effort into his craft to produce his work. But as the above poster said, Nikocado's diet probably has a similar effect.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 16, 2020)

ethical said:


> I guess I have no godly idea what his movements are like because never in my life have I consumed these foods at these quantities. Fucking horrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> I fondly remember Sir Goatse. He had to put in serious, conscious effort into his craft to produce his work. But as the above poster said, Nikocado's diet probably has a similar effect.



I have called upon one wiser then I in the chronicles of the anus of a man named Trent.  Let's see if he can enlighten the benighted souls that roam this blackened, disgusting thread tainted by the Eye of Sauron that is the broken sphincter of Nicocado Avocado.   I hope he rises to the challenge.


----------



## ethical (Jul 16, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> I have called upon one wiser then I in the chronicles of the anus of a man named Trent.  Let's see if he can enlighten the benighted souls that roam this blackened, disgusting thread tainted by the Eye of Sauron that is the broken sphincter of Nicocado Avocado.   I hope he rises to the challenge.



I am but a lowly faggot, albeit one with a profound knowledge of and history with anuses. But I fear that Nicocado's craterous buttpussy is beyond even my comprehension.


----------



## Cowboy Christ (Jul 16, 2020)

KillDeer said:


> Your mistake is thinking his anus was damaged from something going in and not things going out.
> 
> View attachment 1452888
> 
> ...


Dear lord, these thumbnails. I feel like my heart skipped a few beats just parsing them. 
I see the "FIVE GUYS" in the first one and I'm wondering if it's referring to the five guys worth of shit that passed through and turned his exhaust pipe into what it is now.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Jul 16, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> I have called upon one wiser then I in the chronicles of the anus of a man named Trent.  Let's see if he can enlighten the benighted souls that roam this blackened, disgusting thread tainted by the Eye of Sauron that is the broken sphincter of Nicocado Avocado.   I hope he rises to the challenge.



Yes it is hard to explain with words. One who has met Trent surely understands. Trent has anus. Trent does not mind if men slam their cocks in his anus constantly. He enjoys such an action. He welcomes men to slam their cock in his ass. Why do men do it? No emotional attachment. Just pleasure. Trent's anus also never really gets loose. It is always tight. Maybe @Shiversblood  could better elaborate. It is just hard to explain. If you meet Trent you take out your cock and slam it in his anus. It is pleasure. What could be happier?

Is this the explanation you wanted. I only hope many others understand when they meet Trent why he is so famous. Why so often cocks are slammed in his anus. I just hope he gets it. I hope he gets it right in his ass. Trent enjoys cocks and there is never too many. If multiple cocks are being slammed in his ass and men are ejaculating then he just wants more. "Slam more in please" Trent asks.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jul 17, 2020)

KillDeer said:


> Your mistake is thinking his anus was damaged from something going in and not things going out.
> 
> View attachment 1452888
> 
> ...


No matter how I look at this he's got to be crapping out literal hot tar out of his body.


----------



## ethical (Jul 17, 2020)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> No matter how I look at this he's got to be crapping out literal hot tar out of his body.



I don't eat much cheese (that's for white people) but I feel like I've heard that lots of cheese actually makes things more firm. Nikky might be pushing out rock-solid bricks of shitcurd.


----------



## Cowboy Christ (Jul 17, 2020)

ethical said:


> Nikky might be pushing out rock-solid bricks of shitcurd.


If that's the case, then Nicholas Dicholas could become a genuine cockstruction worker and build a literal brick shithouse.


----------



## Baphomet_Chan (Jul 21, 2020)

Whoever is sending this must not have read the ToS. It does state that OnlyFans doesn't have the exclusive rights to any content uploaded to the site. 

But I wonder if there is a non-exclusive royalty-free license in effect for OnlyFans to use user content?


----------



## EcoLibertarian (Jul 22, 2020)

Baphomet_Chan said:


> Whoever is sending this must not have read the ToS. It does state that OnlyFans doesn't have the exclusive rights to any content uploaded to the site.
> 
> But I wonder if there is a non-exclusive royalty-free license in effect for OnlyFans to use user content?


Kek, at this point who even cares. their lawsuit is bogus
t. business law student


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Jul 22, 2020)

ethical said:


> I fondly remember Sir Goatse. He had to put in serious, conscious effort into his craft to produce his work. But as the above poster said, Nikocado's diet probably has a similar effect.



I seem to recall there was some kind of interview with the Goatse guy before he died. Apparently he was rather bemused that his hole had become an internet sensation; he had no idea about it at all.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 25, 2020)

Whats the over/under on him developing lactose in tolerance or celiac?


----------

